# Stare at boobs for longer life: Study



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 26, 2011)

Mmm-K. Looks like some of the paysite guys are gonna live forever then? 


http://www.themedguru.com/20091206/newsfeature/stare-boobs-longer-life-study-86131320.html

*Stare at boobs for longer life: Study*
by Neharika Sabharwal - December 6, 2009 Bookmark and Share
<strong>Frankfurt, Germany, December 6 --</strong> A rather bizarre study carried out by German researchers suggests that staring at women's breasts is good for men's health and increases their life expectancy.
32diggsdigg

Frankfurt, Germany, December 6 -- A rather bizarre study carried out by German researchers suggests that staring at women's breasts is good for men's health and increases their life expectancy.

According to Dr. Karen Weatherby, a gerontologist and author of the study, gawking at womens breasts is a healthy practice, almost at par with an intense exercise regime, that prolongs the lifespan of a man by five years.

She added, "Just 10 minutes of staring at the charms of a well-endowed female, is roughly equivalent to a 30-minute aerobics work-out."

A five-year research on 500 men
Researchers at three hospitals in Frankfurt, Germany did an in-depth analysis of 200 healthy males over a period of five years. Half the volunteers were instructed to ogle at the breasts of women daily, while the rest were told to refrain from doing so.

At the close of the study, the researchers noted that the men who stared at the breasts of females on a regular basis exhibited lower blood pressure, slower resting pulse rates and lesser episodes of coronary artery [a blood vessel that carries oxygenated blood away from the heart to the body.] disease.

Sexual desire linked to better blood circulation
The researchers declared that sexual desire gives rise to better blood circulation that signifies an overall improved health.

Weatherby explained the concept stating, "Sexual excitement gets the heart pumping and improves blood circulation. There's no question: Gazing at breasts makes men healthy.

"Our study indicates that engaging in this activity a few minutes daily cuts the risk of stroke and heart attack in half. We believe that by doing so consistently, the average man can extend his life four to five years."

In addition, she also recommended that men over 40 should gaze at larger breasts daily for 10 minutes.

The German research is believed to be published in the New England Journal of Medicine.


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2011)

this is kinda gross; wish it was posted in the Lounge.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 26, 2011)

Jes said:


> this is kinda gross; wish it was posted in the Lounge.



Fine with me to move it. Thought about posting on the Paysite Board but figured any extraneous encouragement was superfluous. :bounce: It is technically about health though. :shocked:


----------



## penguin (Feb 26, 2011)

I know so many men who will be happy with this news.


----------



## Dmitra (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, shoot, this to me cries out for further exploration! Would gay/bi/x men have the same reaction? Would straight/gay/bi/x women receive similar benefits? And, are only "well endowed" female boobs correlating with benefits or will other sizes or men's work? We must be rigorous in our scientific explorations or we shouldn't bother. *removes semi-joking tongue from cheek*

Let me close with my favorite gospel scientific: Correlation does not equal causation. Danke schoen!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 26, 2011)

My 4 year old nephew is going to live forever.


yeah

lounge


----------



## imfree (Feb 26, 2011)

(SnarkFont) Nah, I don't believe kids who stare will live forever, because they'll learn to peer discreetly as they grow up. Sexual arousal/hormone response is probably the mechanism responsible for those "health benefits", but the whole thing sounds a little "hokey" to me. Being German born, myself, and fun-loving, I'm thinking the scientists, big kids themselves, were just having a good time with "play science".


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 26, 2011)

*wtf at thread* haha LOL man that is crazy,what's next? LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 26, 2011)

"Why'd you slap me? I was conducting scientific research!!!"


----------



## penguin (Feb 27, 2011)

I posted about this on Facebook, and one of my friends came up with the idea of turning it into a business. We turn up 3 times a week, you ogle our goodies for up to half an hour, and you get to live longer. Win/win!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 28, 2011)

penguin said:


> I posted about this on Facebook, and one of my friends came up with the idea of turning it into a business. We turn up 3 times a week, you ogle our goodies for up to half an hour, and you get to live longer. Win/win!



that sounds look a good plan/experiment.:bow:


----------



## Dansinfool (Mar 1, 2011)

I guess everyone over on the cleavage thread will be liveing longer 
healthier lives


----------

